# Groomer in Northern NJ



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Where in Northern NJ are you? I really like Petsector in Livingston. melody is wonderful with goldens, and my girl wags her tail like crazy when we go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Melissa - contact the local golden club to see if they can recommend anyone.

Unless the person shows their dogs and has lots of experience grooming golden retrievers for show, I would not let them touch my dog's coat.


----------



## Melissa66 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks! How do I find my local Golden Club in Morris County, NJ (Northern NJ).


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Your local club would be the Garden State Golden Retriever Club, Ambika on this forum is an active member, I am an inactive member. I am in Morris Township and I've gone to very few groomers I really like. Jen's Mutt Hut on rt.53 in Denville is good, and the Morris Animal Inn is also good but they require more vaccines than I am comfortable with.


----------

